# FERODO DS2500 USERS!!!



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

Hello,
I am researching a set of pads for my Brembo BBK. First pad I used was a Pagid RS4-2 "Blue". I track my car about 3-4 times a year and also autox monthly. I am curious as to the people using the DS2500s, what kind of wear rate are you getting, especially the people who track. Also how are these pads cold, they advertise pretty consistent cF across the board on temps, but I want actual experience.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (JoeVeeDubber)*

my ferrodo pads lasted pretty decently maybe 20k miles? i mean i drive thebrakes into the ground though. i noticed w/ mine they never really had super good bite. it was just mediocore brake torque but absolutly consistent from cold to rotor glowing hot. next to no change in brake feel no matter what. I think these pads wear dam good, but their fitment had a bit to be desired, they worked fine, but would clank around all the time.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (JoeVeeDubber)*

I used them a couple of times on the AP calipers and they're pretty good for a street/track pad. They're very consistent throughout the temp range and should work well for occasional track driving on a car like yours with the Brembo caliper. I am now using the DS2500 for my rear pads.


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (reflexgti)*

I have them on my car (now 11.3" rotor) and use them for track events. After 4 events no noticable where and I have slotted rotors too. Once they heat up on the track they are great, no problems. I would buy them again.
Street use is just OK. Not much bite and I never see track temperatures while on the street despite how hard I drive.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (JCB)*

I haven't measured the wear, but mine look fine after 2 track events and about 5,000? miles of regular driving. Cold bite is way better than stock and mintex red, but not as grippy as Hawk HP+. I agree with the other comments about a very consistent feel regardless of the temperature. I have the 12.3" rotors and this was a superb setup for the track when matched with Hawk HPS and 9.1" rotors in the rear. I have not experienced any fitment or noise issues with my pads.


_Modified by phatvw at 3:44 PM 1-18-2005_


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (phatvw)*

If you dont mind switching out your pads for track day events I would highly recommend the ds3000's. I use them on my 13"wilwood kit for track use. They bite extremely well when cold and are insane at higher temps. A little too noisey for daily street use though.


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (spdfrk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrk* »_If you dont mind switching out your pads for track day events I would highly recommend the ds3000's. I use them on my 13"wilwood kit for track use. They bite extremely well when cold and are insane at higher temps. A little too noisey for daily street use though. 

After thinking it over, this is what I plan on doing. I will run different pads for street and track. Just going to get some Axxis Metal Masters or Ultimates for the street and some Carbotech Engineering pads, the XP9s, for the track. 
Thanks to everyone who responded. I appreciate the feedback!


_Modified by JoeVeeDubber at 10:03 PM 1-18-2005_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (JoeVeeDubber)*

If you go with separate track pads and street pads, invest in a set of track rotors as well. 
Keep each rotor with it's inner and outer pads in a bag together. If you keep the same pads on the same rotor surfaces, you only need to bed the pads in once. They will work much, much better when properly bedded in this way. 
Before going to the track, you take off your street pads and rotor. Mark the inner and outer pad and put the pads and rotor in a bag. Then install the track rotor and pads on the appropriate surface (inner pad on inside, outer pad on outside). When you get home, swap everything back. 
If you just swap the pads, you'll need to do a thorough bedding process each time you change. And bedding worn pads to worn rotors takes a lot more time and repetitions of the bedding process than bedding new pads to the rotors.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (Racer_X)*

I was about to post the exact same thing as Racer, but he put it much more eloquently than I would have


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (phatvw)*

Also keep in mind that Carbotechs are ceramic based rather than metallic based like the Metal masters. This could also create difficulties from pad switching.


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (reflexgti)*

Thanks for the heads up on everything. As much as I would like to have a dedicated set of track rotors, at $800 dollars a rotor, they aren't exactly cheap! The hats alone cost $500 bucks.
I was told to do the following for each track event. Switch to track pads and drive on them to the event, during this time the pads at cold temperature will wear away the transfer layer from the street pads, get to the track, use the first sesssion out as a bed in session. Pads will then be fine for the duration of the event. Drive back on the track pads, which will at cold temperature wear away there own transfer layer down to raw metal. Get home, put the street pads back on and bed them in again. This info was given to me from David @ Zeckhausen Racing. He is in the braking business primarily and he knows his stuff, in fact they were the top retailer for STOPTECH last year.
Anyways, keep the posts coming!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (JoeVeeDubber)*

Ive ran the Mintex C-Tech which were complete crap. I went to DS2500s and i love them. Ive only had to days of track time but plent of mountain and twisty roads. No fadeat all i love them.Lots of dust for sure but thats a trade off for consistently good stops. Best paad i have ever used. Mintex reds? for get them..worse than stock. PFCs?? so so//


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: FERODO DS2500 USERS!!! (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_PFCs?? so so//

Have you run PFC race pads before? What is your basis for saying they are so so?


----------

